
Show HN: BreakoutEx – A breakout clone written in pure Elixir - neslinesli93
https://breakoutex.tommasopifferi.com/
======
moocowtruck
wow this really stuttered for me but i am using firefox so who knows?
12core/32gig ram tho so its not my machine!

